# Labor Day Trout, Reds & Flounder - Sargent, TX



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Took the kids out yesterday and they smacked some solid fish. I have a lot of days open in September and the fish are biting. Give me a call, text or book your charter on my website under the "Book Your Charter" tab.

http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve Bridges
832-416-3111


----------

